# Fix for MRV Discovery issues with Linksys routers (multicast )



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

For the last few months I've been having an issue with MRV - my upstairs and downstairs Tivos have on and off been unable to see each other in the NPL. Each Tivo retains internet access and can see my shared computer files. And existing MRV transfers continue to work, even if the other Tivo has disappeared from the NPL. Resetting the network settings would fix the issue for a little while, but they'd disappear again.

The Tivos are bridged to a MoCA network, one through an Actiontec router, another through an NIM-100 bridge. I had a Linksys router providing DHCP and internet access, bridged through an Actiontec bridge.

Anyway, the fix at the link below, which involved _enabling _ multicast filtering made the problem go away immediately. The upstairs/downstairs Tivos have been able to see each other reliably.

http://forums.linksysbycisco.com/linksys/board/message?board.id=Wireless_Routers&message.id=155072

Anyway, I thought that I'd pass this along, since I know that other people have had the same issue.

F


----------



## EUner (Jul 5, 2008)

Multicast filtering was enabled.
I have a Linksys WRT54GS running DD-WRT firmware v24 sp2. I have a second WRT54GS with same firmware acting as a second wireless access point. The WAN is disabled on this.
My Windows Home Server provides DHCP and DNS services.
Both TIVOs maintain their internet connection.

Any other suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## cburbs (Jan 29, 2009)

EUner said:


> Multicast filtering was enabled.
> I have a Linksys WRT54GS running DD-WRT firmware v24 sp2. I have a second WRT54GS with same firmware acting as a second wireless access point. The WAN is disabled on this.
> My Windows Home Server provides DHCP and DNS services.
> Both TIVOs maintain their internet connection.
> ...


I have been trying to get this to work as well - 
Only other thing suggested is in here -
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7487199#post7487199

I have a dlink 655 as my main router and the Linksys running DD-WRT v24-sp2 (07/22/09) micro. It has Filter Multicast checked. Still no go.
Like I mentioned my Tivo has an IP address as well. Just "Stream Baby" doesn't show up under "Music, photos, & showcases".

If you get something to work let me know and I will do the same. I didn't test the second thing in the link yet.


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

fyodor said:


> For the last few months I've been having an issue with MRV - my upstairs and downstairs Tivos have on and off been unable to see each other in the NPL. Each Tivo retains internet access and can see my shared computer files. And existing MRV transfers continue to work, even if the other Tivo has disappeared from the NPL. Resetting the network settings would fix the issue for a little while, but they'd disappear again.
> 
> The Tivos are bridged to a MoCA network, one through an Actiontec router, another through an NIM-100 bridge. I had a Linksys router providing DHCP and internet access, bridged through an Actiontec bridge.
> 
> ...


Great suggestion and I checked. I do have the multicast feature checked. Thanks for the idea. Any more things I can try will be appreciated.

Barbeedoll


----------

